# Pregnant, need help with costume ideas!



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

The best pregnant costume I ever saw was a woman in a black body stocking with a big eye painted on it. The couple that made the suit also made a lid that blinked as well (little handle in the side). A lot of people paint their bellies to look like pumpkins too.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah, when my mom was pregnat with my brother, I joked about her being a pumpkin If your really set on being a pirate than I would just gat a larger size. Do they sell maternity costumes?


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Our first child is a Halloween baby.  Guess that's from trick-or-treating the maternity ward at the hospital. 

For our Halloween party that year she dressed up like a Mummy with two bumble bees on her shoulders....... So her costume was a "Mummy two Bee".

The Pod


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just paint your stomach like a pumpkin....


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

How about a scene from Alien?


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Dress up as a imprisoned pirate - modify your costume to have your belly be the 'ball' of a ball and chain - that you have to carry around everywhere you want to go. Attach a plastic chain from the 'ball' down to your ankle.

Pirate with cannon ball - replace chain above with fuse 

Pirate with keg - (I would imagine this would be a bit more difficult to accomplish)

Pirate with head of the last man who called you a wench hanging from her belt (yes, that guy had a big head!)

You could use a fake arm holding each of these (yes, you just happen to be a three-armed pirate! - of course, at nine months pregnant, one hand is almost always at the small of your back, isn't it...)

Other options: Pregnant non-pirate (nun, rich governor's wife, etc...) captured by loathsome pirates....


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Dang... Hoghunter beat me to it. One of our crew was very pregnant when we had our pirate party and I told her to dress like a pirate and paint her belly like a cannonball, but she wouldn't do it.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay...a little risque, but how about going as a slave wench that one of the pirates got pregnant? A scorned woman of ill-repute? Doll yourself up with scarves, necklaces, jewels and a gun for the man who did it to you!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

OK, it's not pirate related, and don't shoot me for this, but I always think a pregnant nun is funny. You could be a "guy" pirate and glue some hair on your belly (as in a beer belly - or in this case a rum belly). Put a skull cap on, glue on a beard/mustache and there ya go.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I know this isn't a pirate themed link I'm posting, but I came across this, and thought I'd share for any other preggers ladies: Maternity Halloween Costumes ? Great Ideas and Where To Find Them — Sexy Costume Ideas



JonnF3 said:


> How about a scene from Alien?


I was also thinking that when I first saw this thread!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

When my neighbor was pregnant, she and her husband dressed as the cheerleader couple (the Spartans) from SNL. They won the Funniest Costume prize.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

The worst(?) one I ever saw was a non-pregnant woman, went as a pregnant trailer trash or hill billy or white trash or whatever. She had a T-shirt (stuffed with a pillow) that said, "Drinking for 2". Terrible I know. 

Anyhow 9 months is cutting it close. Here is hoping you don't go too early and have yet another halloween baby. (there seems to be a fair share on the forum).


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i once dressed as a bumble bee - i had myself padded out & everyone though i was covering up being pregnat & giving me their seats all night. not pirate related i know - but a bee costume on a pregnant lady would look so cool


----------



## Dark Fae (Aug 9, 2008)

I was about 7 months pregnant and I dressed up as a hippie. Everyone loved it.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe you could be a male pirate with a huge beer belly. That'd be hilarious!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Maternity Costumes

here you go hun. these are all maternity costumes. and theres a mommy to be pirate queen costume.


Maternity Costumes at ExtremeHalloween.com, Maternity Halloween Costumes, Halloween Costumes for Adults


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the alien idea! Or getting half a baby doll and attaching it to the top of your belly like it's pulling it's self out. Ooooo, ooooo, ooooo! Not pirate at all, but you could go as the pregnant lady gone zombie in Dawn of the Dead!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

What about Juno??!!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

*pregnant costume*

How about making your belly look like a octipus with legs hanging down and you could be a pirate who caught it. Or you could do a big octipus with legs going up and around your shoulders and around your waist and some hanging and it could look like it is splattered on you. oo ooo that would be cool. that could also be modified to be a spider too.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

One of my favorite shirts when I was pregnant was one a friend of mine made that had the words

I'm not pregnant I'm a pumpkin thief 

with an arrow pointing to my stomache. Not necessarily a costume Idea, but thought it might be something fun to make for yourself.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats on the baby. Paint your belly black, then use glow in the dark make up to make a skull and cross bones. The effect will make it look like its popping out at people.


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

Not pirate themed....I found a burlap sack used to transport green coffee beans at a general store, had the words "coffee beans from guatamala 50kg" printed on it. We cut open a flap over her belly and applied "beans" my wife made from brown vinyl material.


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you guys for all your awesome ideas, not too sure yet on what I will go with, but I will post a picture up after Halloween.


----------



## hallowedding (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm probably going to go as a Fertility Goddess. I saw a decent greek goddess/roman-type costume at Spirit today and thought "aha!". I'm still looking for ideas, though.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

thehoghunter said:


> Dress up as a imprisoned pirate - modify your costume to have your belly be the 'ball' of a ball and chain - that you have to carry around everywhere you want to go. Attach a plastic chain from the 'ball' down to your ankle.
> 
> Pirate with cannon ball - replace chain above with fuse
> 
> ...


I like this one "Pirate with cannon ball - replace chain above with fuse " but make it like this:
1. take 2 cheap long sleeve shirts, cut slits behind arm holes in shirt #1
2. stuff arms with material and add fake hands on the end
3. cut slits in front of arm holes in shirt #2 and slide fake arms thru 
4. fasten hands under belly

You are now a bad-ass 4 armed pirate with da' bomb


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

This one's non-pirate themed, (and I apologize if it offends any mommies, it's a little morbid.)

Should my pregnancy overlap my husband and I's annual Halloween party, my plan is to make myself up like a zombie and make a little angry zombie baby bursting out of a gaping hole in my tummy with it's little zombie arms reaching out for brains, BRAAAAAINS!

Eh? Eeeeeeh? 

Morbid, I know, but if there's anywhere that will appreciate it, I think it's this forum.

(This is my first post here by the way. Hello! This should set the tone for my future posts I think, because I'm a classy lady. ^_~*)


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

You said pirates, right? Check this link out:

SpicyLegs.com - Mommy To Be Pirate Queen Adult Costume


----------



## tissuepapers (Sep 20, 2008)

My friend is also pregnant - She is going as mother earth.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

karampaul said:


> hey again am here. recently am seen a very good costume for pregnent. its very nice have a look Mommy To Be Baker Adult Costume SpicyLegs.com - Mommy To Be Baker Adult Costume
> Enjoy
> thanks


Nice that they have a selection for poppin momma's, I think the only thing that outfit needs is a oven door/window.


----------



## Buddhaful (Sep 23, 2008)

Really great ideas here. But have you considered dressing up like Rosemary from Rosemary's baby? Whomever suggested mother earth is a great one too - perhaps paint your belly up as the earth?


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2008)

jennyvier, glad to hear I'm not the only twisted mom-to-be considering a zombie stomach-bursting baby! I'm due Nov 2 (really hoping for Halloween, of course) and I'm planning to do the baby zombie thing for the Toronto Zombie Walk on October 19. I'll probably do a different costume (also gross and tasteless) for Halloween, if I'm not already in labor!

My only concern is that people might think the belly is fake and part of the costume and drunkenly poke or grab it. Have any other Halloween moms had any trouble with that?


----------

